
Gnod News: Search Hacker News and Reddit Comments - no_gravity
http://news.gnod.com
======
no_gravity
I'm doing a social search engine. Won't be big and professional like Google.
This has been brewing for a while, and is starting to get ready. I'd like any
feedback on things people like/dislike in it :)

Are there any other social search engines that draw from multiple sources? I
know there are services like mention.com, but I wanted something where you do
not have to sign up and can just search right away.

~~~
bhaumik
Love how clean this is. Feature request: Quora mentions! At that point, I'd
probably want to be able to sort by medium.

~~~
no_gravity
I would add Quora if I had access to their data. They have no public API.
Anybody from Quora listening?

------
DanielBMarkham
Neat! Now you just have to add voting.... :)

Sidebar: I did something similar many years ago. I was doing a hacker news
book site (books hackers talk about). I wanted to include every time the book
was talked about, but I didn't want to run code or update stuff. The entire
site was static.

I found out you can determine the "buzz" for something just using Google
Search and some code. Check out this page: [http://www.hn-
books.com/Books/Slaughterhouse-Five.htm#the_bu...](http://www.hn-
books.com/Books/Slaughterhouse-Five.htm#the_buzz)

This allowed me to write reviews, do interviews, and also present whatever
folks were saying about a book -- without having to write server code or even
maintain a server.

Love to see how this continues to develop. Lots of potential here.

------
robinhoodexe
Nice. I'd like to use regexp in the search, or some other kind of advanced
parameters. For example, I searched for "latex" and got no results from the
document preparation system LaTeX.

~~~
no_gravity
There is already a bit of advanced syntax. Any use of quotation marks will
enable it. For example, is you search for...

    
    
        latex "donald knuth"
    

That will search for any comment that has latex anywhere in the text and
donald and knuth next to each other.

So you could trigger the advanced syntax by putting latex in quotes and search
for any commment that contains latex and text anywhere in the comment:

    
    
        "latex" text

------
runeks
Shameless plug (and relevant to the topic), I run the site
[http://redditcommentsearch.com](http://redditcommentsearch.com) which allows
searching through the comments of a particular user on reddit.

I created this site because I often needed to search through my own comment
history, to find old debates that I want to revisit.

~~~
clamprecht
This is useful, thanks.

------
untilHellbanned
[https://karmalytics.co/](https://karmalytics.co/) is somewhat similar.

~~~
grimtrigger
Yup except with keyword tracking.

Found this comment b/c I have an alert set up for "karmalytics"

------
aaronem
It's "cogwheel", and your dong is backward -- very 4chan, that.

(I'd have something more substantive to say, only the "cogweels" seem to be
grinding teeth off one another at the moment, so there's not much I can do.)

~~~
no_gravity
Thanks, fixed the wheels. If you get the wheels message, just reload the page.

------
meatcar
Looks good, and works good too! It would be nice to see if a particular item
is from reddit or hackernews, and maybe what section or subreddit. And perhaps
the number of other comments in that thread?

~~~
no_gravity
I'm a bit hesitant to throw all that on the screen as it would clutter the
interface. Maybe display it on mouseover?

~~~
nathanm412
I really appreciate the sentiment of this comment. It shows that whatever does
end up making it to the screen should be pretty well thought out.

